# Can't delete network bridge[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]



## thanatos8285 (May 11, 2008)

Ok well I was just randomly screwing around, and I decided to create a network bridge... I don't even know what a network bridge does. But now, the icon is irritating me, and I want to get rid of it, but it won't let me. If I try to delete it, it tells me "An unexpected error occurred while trying to configure the Network Bridge". If I try to disable it, "It is not possible to disconnect at this time. The connection is currently busy with a connect or disconnect operation."

I've tried disconnecting my comp from the internet, doing it right at startup, nothing. I can't get rid of the damn thing. Suggestions are GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## zerocain1989 (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Can't delete network bridge*

try disabling the two devices that u bridged together the deleting it


----------



## thanatos8285 (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Can't delete network bridge*

They both said "It is not possible to disable the connection at this time. This connection may be using one or more protocols that do not support Plug-and-Play, or it may have been initiated by another user, or the system account."


----------



## PaddyN (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Can't delete network bridge*

load safe mode with networking, disable and erase that way.


----------



## thanatos8285 (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Can't delete network bridge*

No go. Thanks for the suggestion though. Any others?


----------



## thanatos8285 (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Can't delete network bridge*

no one? seriously?


----------



## FLCL (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Can't delete network bridge*

well if the connection is active, you wont be able to disengage the bridge. If it is a wired network, try unplugging your ethernet cord and then trying to disengage the bridge. If it is a wireless network, then just dont connect to anything.


----------



## thanatos8285 (May 11, 2008)

nope. Again, I appreciate the suggestion though. I bridged the wireless connection and the wired one. the wired one doesn't ever have anything plugged in anyway, and I disconnected the wireless one, and I got the same error messages


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

If you are still looking - I had the same issue. 
If you go to device manager and expand the network adaptors - right click on the MAC Miniport Bridge and select uninstall, the icon in Network Connections should be gone.
When I first did this it said it was unable to do so but in fact it did it anyway. 
Worked ok for me.



_Disclaimer: I am not an expert._


----------



## thanatos8285 (May 11, 2008)

you're a god, thank you so much, that damn thing is gone now.


----------



## mikeltour61 (Aug 6, 2008)

uripyores: I think you are an expert. You saved my bacon on this one. Thanks!!!


----------



## neilsherry (Sep 19, 2008)

Deleting from Device Manager fixed it for me too

Thanks!


----------



## MikeAtlanta (Sep 26, 2013)

Ok, I know this was 5 years ago, but I had a similar problem today in Windows 8 and this thread at least helped me solve it with a few additions. My issue was that I created a network bridge with a Wifi adapter that was lost. So the bridge was still connected to the missing adapter and I could not create or delete the bridge. The driver for the adapter was not showing in device manager so I thought. I clicked view, then show hidden devices. I could then see the adapter, not anything relating to a bridge FYI, Once I uninstalled the missing adapter the bridge was automatically dissolved.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Closing thread due to age.


----------

